# Steampunk Mac Mini



## DonRicklin (Mar 3, 2008)

You will never see a Mac Mini  like this again.
Dave Veloz's Steampunk Monitor & Keyboard Remake

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like the departmental calculator in the Chem Lab when I was an undergrad. I think it ran off the natural gas header for the Bunsen burners ...:shock:


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 3, 2008)

It is amazing what lengths some people will go to to alter the look of commercial objects. In the name of Art, Geekiness, and because 'they can'!













Don


----------

